# [DADVSI] Le loup sort du bois ?

## anigel

Bonjour,

Je relance un sujet sur cette loi, le précédent ayant été quelque peu malmené sur les dernières pages.

J'ai lu il y a quelques minutes un article fort intéressant du journal Ouest-France, où l'on apprend qu'une école vient de recevoir un facture de 75  de la SACEM, pour avoir laissé les enfants chanter "Adieu Monsieur le Professeur", d'Hugues Aufray, et ce, mon Dieu quelle horreur, sans déclaration préalable auprès de ce vénérable organisme.

Simple coïncidence, ou bien la SACEM est-elle en train de tâter le terrain, pour voir si des fois on ne pourrait pas intenter des procès à tous ces terroristes de la culture musicale qui sifflent des airs à la mode dans la rue, sans s'être acquittés de leur "droit de sifflage", ou pire, sans une simple autorisation du vénérable organisme  :Twisted Evil:  ?

----------

## loopx

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Je suis complètement choqué, comment nos enfants vont'ils être éduqué si on ne peut meme plus les faires chanter !!! Je suis belge, j'habite à coté de la France, quand je vois comme ca tourne au vinaigre, j'espère que ca ne passera pas la frontière !

Non mais franchement, déjà que les taxes c'est pas mal, si on dois payer pour ca, mieux vaut ne plus écouter de musique du tout, au risque de devoir payer parce que l'on aime une chanson que l'on chantonne sans s'en rendre compte !  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## xaviermiller

En Belgique, la SABAM aurait fait de même, je ne pense pas que ça soit lié à la loi DADVSI.

C'est ingrat, mais lors d'une représentation publique, quelle qu'elle soit, il faut payer les droits d'auteurs (qui seront rétrocédés à l'auteur -- c'est son salaire, ne l'oublions pas).

J'ai personnnellement vécu un cas absurde : je fais partie d'un groupe, et nos chants n'étaient pas enregistrés. Nous avons joué au profit d'une maison pour jeunes, et l'organisateur a du payer des droits d'auteurs (à qui ?). Il n'a pas osé se plaindre, car la SABAM est dans sa région une vraie "gestapo". Finalement, nous nous sommes inscrits par après et nous avons retouché une partie de ces droits. Morale de l'histoire : les bénéfs des entrées et du bar ont juste couvert l'organisation, zéro cent de bénéfice.

Je pensais que les écoles (comme d'autres associations, églises, etc...) payaient un forfait annuel pour ne pas avoir de tels déboires, il y a quand même abus, ici...

----------

## razer

En tant que musicien amateur, j'ai réalisé des prises de son studio pour un compositeur professionnel, je lui ai même donné des maquettes de morceaux personnels. Ce dernier est bien sûr adhérent SACEM, et a déclaré à cet organisme une part des droits d'auteurs pour les morceaux sur lesquels j'ai participé.

Seul moyen pour moi d'en toucher l'usu fruit : adhérer moi même à la SACEM

Je me suis donc rendu au bureau SACEM de Biarritz, là ou mes parents et ce compositeur résident : locaux tout neufs et spacieux en plein centre ville, mobilier haut de gamme, personne à temps plein pour les 2-3 artistes de la région, cà m'en disait déjà long...

La personne me présente alors leur fameux contrat d'adhésion :

* Obligation de déclarer toutes les oeuvres par l'intermédiaire de leur organisme, impossible de déclarer une partie chez un organisme tiers.

* Contrat "à vie" : si on rompt le contrat, on perd les droits d'auteur sur les morceaux déposés, en gros les morceaux leur appartiennent, et non à leur créateur

* Lors de la rétribution des droits, impossible de connaître la part qu'ils se mettent dans la poche, car ils n'ont aucune obligation de transparence des comptes (un comble pour une association) : en gros ils s'en mettent tant qu'ils veulent dans les poches

* Pour la vente de CDs, tout oeuvre diffusée à moins de 1000 exemplaires ne donne lieu à aucune rétribution de l'artiste, bien que le client paye des droits SACEM

* Pour la diffusion publique d'oeuvres protégés SACEM, il est d'obligation de payer les droits SACEM, même si l'artiste donne son accord ou qu'il est lui même le diffuseur : on paye donc des droits d'auteur sur sa propre musique

* La clause précédente empêche une diffusion gratuite de ses propres oeuvres par un quelconque moyen, ce que je veux faire personnellement

Inutile de vous préciser que je n'ai jamais signé leur contrat, et je ne me suis géné pour les traiter publiquement de voleurs de bas étage.

Il se trouve que lorsque cette charmante employée m'a annoncé tout çà, j'étais tout seul dans le bureau, et tellement estomaqué que dans l'impossibilité de répondre, bien que mon attitude en disait suffisament : je suis reparti la queue entre les jambes et le contrat en main.

Je suis retourné 2 jours après, avec un argumentaire digne d'un avocat de partie civile, espérant qu'il y aurait suffisament de monde pour placer un scandale en bonne éduforme.

Mon voeu a été exaucé : 2/3 personnes étaient présentes. Je les ai alors traités de voleurs de bas étage en argumentant point par point les clauses de leur contrat, et en déchirant leur fameux contrat : "désolé mais je suis pas un mouton, je préfère m'assoir sur mes droits que de signer votre contrat honteux.

Autant vous dire que les personnes présentes fesaient une drôle de tête...

Bref, la SACEM, c'est sans moi

Aller un chtit morceau perso gratuit et non déclaré chez ces voleurs (virez l'extension ".txt", mon hébergeur n'aime pas les mp3) :

ElectricRiff

----------

## Temet

Ouais, j'ai un pote musicos, quand je lui parle de la DADVSI et de la SACEM, il est persuadé que c'est génial ... pour lui la SACEM c'est des sauveurs sur leurs chevaux blancs ... et c'est pas évident de discuter avec lui, il a toujours raison ... m'enfin s'il était un peu plus geek et moins musicien, je crois qu'il saurait un peu plus ce qui ce passe .... ce qui est un comble, pour une loi sur les droits d'auteurs.

----------

## razer

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais, j'ai un pote musicos, quand je lui parle de la DADVSI et de la SACEM, il est persuadé que c'est génial ... pour lui la SACEM c'est des sauveurs sur leurs chevaux blancs ... et c'est pas évident de discuter avec lui, il a toujours raison ... m'enfin s'il était un peu plus geek et moins musicien, je crois qu'il saurait un peu plus ce qui ce passe .... ce qui est un comble, pour une loi sur les droits d'auteurs.

 

Il n'a pas besoin d'être geek pour savoir lire... un contrat !

Celui de la SACEM correspond à peu près au temps féodal : quand le roi touchait le travail des paysans

J'en ai gardé volontairement un exemplaire : quand je l'ai relu avec mon pote musicien pro : "ah oui, dis donc, t'as raison, je me suis bien fait enflé. Ah ben non, tiens, finalement, je n'avais pas le choix, ils ont le monopole de la rétribution de droits"

Cette SACEM est HONTEUSE, et je pèse mes mots, à côté Microsoft c'est le pays des merveilles

----------

## xaviermiller

Lu sur PC INpact La SACEM réagit

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *razer wrote:*   

> Celui de la SACEM correspond à peu près au temps féodal : quand le roi touchait le travail des paysans 

 

Ben j'espère pour vous (les musicos) qu'il n'y a pas une clause en tout petit caractère sur le droit de cuissage   :Laughing: 

Ne dîtes rien,   :Arrow:  []

----------

## kwenspc

@razer: ton témoignage est édifiant, je savais déjà la SACEM suspecte de bien des méfaits mais alors là c'est enorme! Encore un organisme à jetter à la benne. Pourrais tu scanner le contrat et le poster quelque part sur le net? je pense que ça interessera pas mal de monde ici (musicos ou non ^^) de voir en détail à quel point cet organisme bafoue les artistes   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Lu sur PC INpact La SACEM réagit

 

C'est une véritable honte l'artiste qui paye lui-même l'amende à un organisme qui défend  soit disant ses droits, j'arrète la je sens la moutarde me monter au nez.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

 *Quote:*   

> Il est donc légitime que les créateurs soient rémunérés pour l'utilisation de leurs uvres, ce à quoi la Sacem s'engage chaque jour en leur nom.

 

Dit-il la main sur le port... euh le coeur...

----------

## razer

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @razer: ton témoignage est édifiant, je savais déjà la SACEM suspecte de bien des méfaits mais alors là c'est enorme! Encore un organisme à jetter à la benne. Pourrais tu scanner le contrat et le poster quelque part sur le net? je pense que ça interessera pas mal de monde ici (musicos ou non ^^) de voir en détail à quel point cet organisme bafoue les artistes  

 

C'est facile : c'est en ligne, il faut juste faire le tri parmi les 70 pages de règlement :

*Obligation de déclarer toutes ses oeuvres chez eux (Pages 28 et 39-40):

 *Quote:*   

> En cas d'admission à adhérer aux Statuts de la société, le postulant devra, dans un délai de trois
> 
> mois, signer un acte qui contiendra, outre son adhésion aux Statuts et Règlement Général et l'apport
> 
> prévu aux articles 1, 2, 2 bis et 34 des Statuts, l'engagement :
> ...

 

*Concernant une éventuelle diffusion gratuite des ses oeuvres (Page 40) :

 *Quote:*   

>    A déclarer sous sa responsabilité au répertoire de la société toutes les uvres dont il est le
> 
> créateur, l'éditeur ou l'ayant droit tel que prévu à l'article 4 des Statuts et à garantir que ces uvres
> 
> ne sont entachées, ni de contrefaçon, ni de plagiat, ni d'emprunt illicite.
> ...

 

* Concernant le contrat "a vie" (Page 44):

 *Quote:*   

> Dans le cas prévu à l'alinéa ci-dessus, l'éditeur ne touchera que la part des redevances de droit
> 
> d'exécution publique qui lui reviendrait si l'auteur et/ou le compositeur faisaient partie de la société.
> 
> Sans préjudice de l'application des articles L 132-20-1 et L 321-9 du Code de la Propriété
> ...

 

* Lorsqu'on est son propre éditeur, il convient de payer les droits d'auteur et de perdre 50% de la mise (Page 44):

 *Quote:*   

>              l'éditeur Membre de la société pourra toucher la part des redevances de droit d'exécution
> 
> publique qui lui aura été attribuée par son contrat sans que cette part d'éditeur puisse dépasser 50 %
> 
> de la totalité des droits :
> ...

 

* Concernant la protection des oeuvres, valables qu'en cas de diffusion (ils servent donc à rien pour les amateurs qui, comme moi ne diffusent pas leurs morceaux de manière habituelle : CD, radio...) (Page 46) :

 *Quote:*   

> En conséquence, tout Membre de la société cessera, au regard de la société de jouir de l'exclusivité
> 
> d'un titre présumé nouveau si, au bout de trois années après sa déclaration et en l'absence d'une
> 
> décision judiciaire ou administrative reconnaissant au titre considéré un caractère original, l'uvre
> ...

 

Voila, j'en reste là car çà me fatigue, et c'est déjà assez éloquant je pense

----------

## gbetous

Cette histoire de Hugues AUfrey n'a strictement rien à voir avec la DADVSI, bien évidemment. Ca a toujours été comme ça (depuis la SACEM) c'est pas maintenant que ca va changer.

Par contre ça permet d'un peu mettre les choses au clair : l'utilisation de la chanson de qqu'un d'autre est payante. Point.

Le répertoire de la chansons française est gigantesque, le nb de musiciens prêts à aller dans les écoles leur faire composer leur propre chanson est largement suffisant, on peut laisser Hugues Aufrey et ses chansons d'autrefois au placard. Ce n'est pas dans le domaine public.

Qu'on soit d'accord avec ce fonctionnement ou pas importe peu, c'est comme ça, ça n'a rien de nouveau. Cette chanson appartient à Hugues Aufrey, il a demandé à la SACEM à vie (cf le témoignage de razer) de récupérer de la tune en son nom, il l'a signé, lui, ce contrat, donc maintenant on sait ce que ça veut dire.

C'est exactement comme les 'abandonware' : ce n'est en rien légal. Miscrosoft peut vous tomber sur le coin du rable pour avoir téléchargé un vieux MS-DOS.

----------

## Trevoke

gbetous : attention quand meme pour les abandonware, certains le sont vraiment! Il y a des compagnies qui ont abandonne leurs droits a certains jeux (Beneath A Steel Sky, que tu peux trouver dans portage, par exemple) ...

----------

## anigel

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Cette histoire de Hugues AUfrey n'a strictement rien à voir avec la DADVSI, bien évidemment. Ca a toujours été comme ça (depuis la SACEM) c'est pas maintenant que ca va changer.

 

Dans l'absolu, tu as raison. Mais je trouve que la coïncidence est troublante... A ma connaissance, la SACEM n'avait encore jamais été gratter du côté des dûs pédagogiques. Et ce, pour une raison bien simple : jusque-là, ça paraissait tout simplement impensable. Il aura fallu que le texte soit revu (cf DADVSi), et qu'il ignore, sciemment, le problème de l'exception pédagogique (cf ma signature), pour que la SACEM se sente assez forte pour "tâter le terrain".

Certes, dans l'absolu, on peut dire que la SACEM a raison : l'artiste bosse, il faut le rémunérer. Et ce, même si l'intitative provient d'enfants voulant faire plaisir à leurs maîtres sur le départ. Ce n'est ni plus ni moins que l'accès à la culture, dans le cadre de l'éducation, qui est ici remis en question. Pourquoi les enseignants ont-ils un accès privilégié aux musées / biliothèques / etc ? Parceque, jusque-là, l'exception pédagogique, bien que non gravée dans le marbre de la loi, restait une évidence pour tout le monde.

Par ailleurs, qui imagine reverser des royalties à la SACEM pour organiser un karaoké ? Un radio-crochet dans son village ?

Non, sérieusement, je crois qu'au contraire, on touche réellement là à l'essence même de ce que permettra DADVSI : un ensemble de loi permettant enfin de replonger les "pauvres" dans leur inculture, en permettant aux riches de le rester, grâce à un application aussi stricte que stupide de la loi. Et si je dis ça, croyez bien que je n'en fais pas un argument politique : ce n'est pas l'oeuvre d'un courant politique, mais, à mon sens, d'une minorité de parvenus.

----------

## anigel

Il semble que je sois dans l'erreur, si j'en crois cet article de clubic. Ainsi les écoles françaises auraient coutume de passer à la caisse pour faire chanter les enfants...

J'avoue que j'ai du mal à y croire, mais bon... Dans tous les cas, cela ne change rien au problème : pour moi, ça reste inadmissible  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Je salue au passage l'attitude de Hugues Aufray, qui semble avoir été aussi choqué que nombre d'entre nous par cette affaire...

----------

## razer

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Il semble que je sois dans l'erreur, si j'en crois cet article de clubic. Ainsi les écoles françaises auraient coutume de passer à la caisse pour faire chanter les enfants...
> 
> 

 

toutafé : ma mère, institutrice et directrice d'école, passait à la caisse jusqu'à préférer l'illégalité à la dîme.

Ce qu'on peut (doit) reprocher à la SACEM, c'est le côté monopoliste, élitiste, et le manque de transparence des comptes. De plus, rien n'est fait pour promouvoir la culture et les jeunes artistes.

En clair la SACEM est bénéfique à Johnny, mais le petit musicien qui tente de percer, il l'a bien profond

----------

## Enlight

Mais que fait la police???

Sans déc je préfère en rire... sinon je vais repartir dans un trip "pays de cons etc... etc..."

----------

## razer

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Cette chanson appartient à Hugues Aufrey, il a demandé à la SACEM à vie (cf le témoignage de razer) de récupérer de la tune en son nom, il l'a signé, lui, ce contrat, donc maintenant on sait ce que ça veut dire.
> 
> 

 

Il n'avait pas le choix : il est stipulé dans le statut de la SACEM que toute oeuvre phonographique française distribuée dans le commerce doit être affiliée à la SACEM. Je l'ai encore revu tout à l'heure au moment de rédiger mon précédent message.

C'est bien ce point qui fesait dire à mon pote compositeur : "il me la mette bien profond, mais je n'ai pas le choix"

Autre chose : lors d'une diffusion "presse" d'oeuvres phonographiques (CD audio dans un magazine), l'éditeur du mag paye des droits à la SACEM et l'auteur reçoit.... 0%, kedalle.

C'est arrivé à ce fameux pote

----------

## titoucha

Ben oui il faut bien payer les cravates du monsieur le beau mobilier et la secrétaire au joli ni.. sourir.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## razer

Essayez donc de consulter la page web http://www.sacem.fr

On dirait que des hackers s'occupent d'eux   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *razer wrote:*   

> Essayez donc de consulter la page web http://www.sacem.fr
> 
> On dirait que des hackers s'occupent d'eux  

 

Ben je vois rien moi

----------

## razer

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   Essayez donc de consulter la page web http://www.sacem.fr
> 
> On dirait que des hackers s'occupent d'eux   
> 
> Ben je vois rien moi

 

Oui, fausse joie, la page a été inaccessible qques minutes, on dirait que c'est redevenu normal   :Confused: 

----------

## nonas

Un autre lien pour le même genre d'histoire : http://www.autrefutur.org/article.php3?id_article=103 (ça date de avril 2005)

Résumé : 7s de sifflotage de L'internationale dans un film qui a fait 203 entrées : la SDRM réclame 1000¤... ( http://www.sdrm.fr/ )

Par contre j'ai la flemme de rechercher ce qu'il est advenue de cette histoire.

----------

## anigel

Je suis abasourdi... Et moi qui croyais faire de l'humour, en évoquant le "droit de sifflage"...

----------

## kedalel

Tiens je vais m'affilier a la sacem et enregistrer un "la" ou un "ré"... ensuite tout le monde devra me payer plein plein de sous-sous....

Nan mais c'est n'importe quoi cette histoire   :Mad: 

Me semblait que un air (suite de note) ne pouvait pas être copyrighté , contrairement a une chanson...

----------

## kopp

C'est assez effarant tout ça. Après une petite discussion avec mon père qui était lui aussi directeur d'école publique, et qui participer aussi à une association locale qui réunissaient les écoles pour permettre d'aider les enfants en difficultés financières à profiter comme les autres des diverses activités, comme le ski, par exemple et qui organisait chaque année un grand spectacle réunissant des enfants de toutes les écoles, il fallait bien payer la SACEM, en précisant le disque, la piste etc de chaque chanson utilisée.

Petite anecdote comique, il avait un jour reçu, suite à une erreur de calcul, une facture de 1 (oui, oui, un, comme le premier entier non nul) centime (de francs !!!) de la part de cette cher SACEM, le tout sous enveloppe timbrées à 3  francs  :Smile: 

Sinon, est-ce que vous avez lu sur le site de la SACEM l'article sur le passage de la loi DAVDSI ? Etrangement, le point de vue sur la loi est très différents de tous ce que j'avais lu jusqu'à présent... mais bon, je suis peut être qu'intégriste communautaire qui ne pense pas aux pauvres auteurs qui travaillent durs dans la misère et que ne touche que ce que la SACEM leur donne (c'est à dire, pas grand chose par rapport à ce qu'elle nous prend) ....

----------

